# Cleaning inside of electric motor



## Investigator (Nov 9, 2020)

Took my 1.5hp motor from my B'port clone knee mill apart to clean and replace bearings.  Came apart pretty easy but inside is black with dust.  what should I clean it with? Anything to stay away from?


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 9, 2020)

Paint thinner is pretty safe
-M


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 9, 2020)

I like using TCE (chlorinated brake cleaner) for this kind of job.  It won't hurt the motor, but will cut grease and carry away brush dust.  Blow it out with compressed air when you're done.


----------



## Al 1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Yep paint thinner


----------



## Investigator (Nov 9, 2020)

No danger 


pontiac428 said:


> I like using TCE (chlorinated brake cleaner) for this kind of job.  It won't hurt the motor, but will cut grease and carry away brush dust.  Blow it out with compressed air when you're done.



No danger to the varnish on the windings?


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 9, 2020)

Brake cleaner is pretty strong, I would be concerned about the windings too, especially an older unit
If you want to be totally safe just brush it out, maybe wipe a bit with a damp paper towel.  You don't need surgical cleanliness
-M


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 9, 2020)

It's halogenated, so it does not attack most synthetics.  I think this is one of the products that comes in cans that say to test on an inconspicuous area first.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Buy a can of electric motor cleaner spray...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Investigator (Nov 9, 2020)

Weldingrod1 said:


> Buy a can of electric motor cleaner spray...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



joking? or is that a real thing?


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 9, 2020)

https://www.grainger.com/product/4Y...40&ef_id=c6481c9ea0e4196f4a9b4334a4fe45d9:G:s


----------



## Investigator (Nov 9, 2020)

lol, exactly what I need.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 9, 2020)

It costs a little more but for me it's worth being confident that I'm using the right stuff....

John


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 9, 2020)

Isopropyl Alcohol is also good to clean motors with, when in doubt .
i have used brake cleaner too, for greasy or over greased motors.
1,1,1 Trichloroethylene was the best cleaner, but that stuff is bad news for living organisms


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 10, 2020)

My dad, the chemical engineer used to say he soaked his hands in trike....

John


----------



## projectnut (Nov 10, 2020)

Investigator said:


> lol, exactly what I need.



Be sure to read and understand the label before using any electrical cleaner.  It comes in many different strengths, and some will melt plastic parts.  Grainger, MSC and McMaster sell a number of different products for different uses.

As an FYI I used some HD contact cleaner on the break away switch for the braking system on the Jeep we tow behind the motorhome.  I inadvertently got a can of HD cleaner from an automotive parts store (can't remember the brand).  When I sprayed it on the switch it instantly melted the plastic parts together.  Fortunately I had a $20.00 replacement is stock, but it was still a PITA to change it out in the middle of a road trip.


----------



## tq60 (Nov 10, 2020)

Plain soap and water...

A bit of dawn in a spray bottle mixed to strength as needed along with a trimmed paint brush for scrubbing.

Place motor sideways at angle and work at lowest point so water and stuff is at lowest point and drain out.

Wet, scrub, rinse with same repeat until clean enough then blow out with air.

Rotate and repeat.

Do one end at a time and let drip dry overnight in a warm place.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 10, 2020)

Well, the electric parts cleaner is entirely formulated from TCE, go figure.


----------



## Investigator (Nov 10, 2020)

I have it apart.  both endcaps are separated so I can change bearings, the armature is out, and the stator is still in the frame which is of course open.  The endcaps are not a worry, nothing there but metal to clean.  The inside of the frame and stator is covered in black dust, as is the armature.


----------



## bill70j (Nov 10, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> My dad, the chemical engineer used to say he soaked his hands in trike....
> 
> John


In the late 60's we used trike (TCE) in an overseas materials test lab (quonset hut) as a solvent in ASTM testing and for cleaning the lab glassware.

Mr. Oh, as he was known to us rotating GI's, was the career GS lab tech and we used to tease him because he always wore a gas mask and rubber gloves when going near TCE.  We thought that was so wimpy.............................


----------



## rwm (Nov 10, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> Well, the electric parts cleaner is entirely formulated from TCE, go figure.


You're right. It's TCE. Wow.
Robert


----------

